# Light bands



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

CJW and I were talking about light pull setups and I got to thinking about shooting the straight cut 3/4 .030 latex. I really enjoyed shooting them but lately I have been shooting heavier stuff. I made up a set and put them on one of my RH-TTF shooters. Now I remember why I enjoyed them so much. I was shooting 1/2 inch steel and hitting right where I wanted. Very little resistance and very accurate no hand strain just a joy to shoot. If you haven't tried them make up a set they will do the job with ease. First thing someone will ask is "How fast are they/" don't know don't care they will outrun a Pepsi can.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

"Light" = Accurate, and Accurate = Fun!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong with light bands.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If you want high velocity, cut 'em longer and shoot butterfly ... no need for heavy pull.

I love that quote WS: they will outrun a pepsi can!!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I shoot pretty light bands. For target shooting I dont really need anything else.


----------

